
Ask HN: In high pain.How to get relief from varicocele? - p17b
I am having some major testicular pain which I believe is due to prolonged sitting in front of the computer and less movement due to quarantine. I have a grade 3 varicocele so any demanding physical movement puts pressure on my scrotum. I was wondering if anyone out there has any experience dealing with it. Are there any holistic ways of getting some relief from varicocele. Please advice. I am trying to avoid the hospital as much as possible during these times.
======
michaelrpeskin
I know this isn't the time to see a doctor, but...GO GET IT CHECKED OUT BY A
PROFESSIONAL.

I have had both testicular cancer and a varicocele. The pain and symptoms are
very very similar. One is deadly, one will go away on it's own. The trouble
with TC is that it goes from detectable to deadly in a very short time.

Don't mess around with this one!

------
chrisbennet
This may sound crazy but crying may help.

 _Crying for long periods of time releases oxytocin and endogenous opioids,
otherwise known as endorphins._

[https://www.healthline.com/health/benefits-of-
crying](https://www.healthline.com/health/benefits-of-crying)

(I've done this. I have no shame.)

------
gshdg
Go ask a doctor, not random internet strangers. There’s such a thing as
telemedicine these days.

